# New Platinum 24 starting issue??



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

OK, it starts fine. First pull yesterday and normally on the second pull at other times but here is the issue: Neighbor stopped to talk so I shut it off by simply throwing the switch from on to off. He left and I clicked the switch back on and gave it a pull and then another pull and yet another. After 10 pulls without even a hit I decided something must be amiss! I pulled it into the garage and let it sit for a few minutes. I don't remember if I choked it again or not, shouldn't have needed it as it was still plenty warm, at any rate on about the 3rd pull it finally started. 
I ran it for awhile and shut it off the same way a little later just to see if the problem still existed. Shut off the switch and tried starting it again. Same problem. It starts great cold but sure doesn't seem to start great warm. This is a brand new machine. Any pointers I could use to start it next time?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Pretty much the same with me. It seems like you need to give it at least partial choke to start even when warm. Most times at least. If there's pointers, I'm all ears.
Larry


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Pretty much the same with me. It seems like you need to give it at least partial choke to start even when warm. Most times at least. If there's pointers, I'm all ears.
> Larry


What he said Δ


----------



## Benny365 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is that with the AX engine or Briggs?

I have the briggs and it does the same thing. I have to choke it slightly to get it to pop off then immediately after I turn choke off.

Doesn't seem like it should be this way but I guess it is.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

I think that is the nature of the new motors. I have a snow tek and I shut if it off with the switch and refilled with gas and had to use choke too get it started also.gayland


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

problem might be that the carb is set to run lean and we will have to use choke on restart. might have to try and use primer and see if that works. maybe somebody will chime in and explain this to us better.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When you say new carbs with lean mixture, I think you've nailed it. Be glad you only have to choke it to get it restarted and don't need to choke it to keep it from surging and have to operate with it on  The troy is that way.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When you say new carbs with lean mixture, I think you've nailed it. Be glad you only have to choke it to get it restarted and don't need to choke it to keep it from surging and have to operate with it on  The troy is that way.



You mean they are supposed to run without the choke somewhat engaged? I think all 7 blowers that I use (Ariens and John Deere) have to have either 1/4 choke or 1/2 choke engaged to run the thing after starting otherwise it sputters and looses power. Most except the new Deluxe 30 will start with 3/4 or full choke on, even after they have been running awhile. The Deluxe 30 will start with 4 primes on 1/2 or 1/4 choke but still requires 1/4 choke to run without sputtering.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If they are brand new it's the jetting of the carb. If they are a year or a few old it can be varnish or crap that found it's way to the jets.

My 2410 Troy is know for it and there was even a guide on what drill bits to use to open up the jets to cure the problem if cleaning doesn't help. I already have the mini drill bits on hand for this spring when I don't need the Troy and it's warmer. It's a pain to get to the carb as there are a couple covers and a number of screws to get to the two that hold the carb. Already pulled it once to clean and it don't do anything. Didn't have the drill bits at the time


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Pretty much the same with me. It seems like you need to give it at least partial choke to start even when warm. Most times at least. If there's pointers, I'm all ears.
> Larry


Well, glad to hear someone else is having the same issue. Maybe I will write Ariens. They surely have an answer.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I bought a *brand new* craftsman push mower a few years ago, maybe six or seven now. Has a Honda engine on it. Always starts first or second pull but *will not start* w/o choking it. I promise you, I can shut it off, walk around it and it won't start w/o choke. I really don't care either. It runs fine. We all know that we're living in nanny state'conditions and this is simply one of those conditions. Equipment just doesn't run as well.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Well there you go. All this time I thought it was just me.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

fisherman

Buy a Honda, problem solved.

Cheers,
HS928TAS


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

JSteinhoff said:


> fisherman
> 
> Buy a Honda, problem solved.
> 
> ...


That would create a whole new problem, like where to get the money to buy one!


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I got the same thing on my D28+,after running for a good hour or so. To restart it I just prime it and pull the recoil rope, it starts right up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JSteinhoff said:


> Buy a Honda, problem solved.


I don't think I could sell enough blood to pay for one


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, you have two other options. 

1. hitting the lottery 
2. auction, and hoping that no one knows what the real value is. 

I got lucky with #2


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, my Greyhound and Predator engines were the same way. Needed choked to restart even after warm. With the Predator surging a bit unless choked I got some torch tip cleaning files at Walmart for a few dollars and opened the main jet slightly. That caused the surging to go away and the engine to run much better.

Interesting side effect is it will now start warm with no choke.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

fishrman said:


> OK, it starts fine. First pull yesterday and normally on the second pull at other times but here is the issue: Neighbor stopped to talk so I shut it off by simply throwing the switch from on to off. He left and I clicked the switch back on and gave it a pull and then another pull and yet another. After 10 pulls without even a hit I decided something must be amiss! I pulled it into the garage and let it sit for a few minutes. I don't remember if I choked it again or not, shouldn't have needed it as it was still plenty warm, at any rate on about the 3rd pull it finally started.
> I ran it for awhile and shut it off the same way a little later just to see if the problem still existed. Shut off the switch and tried starting it again. Same problem. It starts great cold but sure doesn't seem to start great warm. This is a brand new machine. Any pointers I could use to start it next time?


Good Morning and Merry Christmas.

I would not worry to much about a lean starting engine. (I have 2 Honda generators and Honda tiller that run very lean and needs a little choke unless they are very hot. I'm sure it has something to do with the little tag Honda hangs on new machines claiming to be "Green"). My new platinum 30 also needs a little choke when warm, but our air temp has been around the 0 degree F, since I bought it. Consistency is important. If it needs a little choke when warm, so be it. I also had rich running engines too. They carbon themselves up in time, and are easy to flood. 

The Ariens LTC engine is as good an engine as any brand made today, bar none. Rest assured you made a good choice.

That being said... if it doesn't start easily and consistently using the same procedure every time, then you might have a defective carburetor. (My Honda $700 HRX lawn mower never started quite right from new. I put up with it for 5 years. Finally I put on a new carburetor it, and its been fine ever since.) Defective carburetors can happen to the best of them. Do some consistent testing so you can give your dealer some solid symptoms if need be. 

Oh, before I forget... watch the fuel level in the tank, it needs to be 1/2" -3/4" of fuel or it will randomly suck air and act like a lean condition. 

You will get it worked out  
It is worth a little time, because you will be rewarded with an Ariens that will do the job very well for 40 years. 

Ken


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Good Morning and Merry Christmas.
> 
> I would not worry to much about a lean starting engine. (I have 2 Honda generators and Honda tiller that run very lean and needs a little choke unless they are very hot. I'm sure it has something to do with the little tag Honda hangs on new machines claiming to be "Green"). My new platinum 30 also needs a little choke when warm, but our air temp has been around the 0 degree F, since I bought it. Consistency is important. If it needs a little choke when warm, so be it. I also had rich running engines too. They carbon themselves up in time, and are easy to flood.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken and Merry Christmas to you and all the site members! I have no problem doing what it takes to start the machine. Just need to know exactly what that is. It has been cold here too. I have no problem starting it when it is cold. In fact, the other day with this last big storm, it started on the first pull. It is starting it when the engine is warm that seems to be a challenge. Guess I will just pretend it is cold and starting it for the first time for now. I am sure Ariens will reply to my question as well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## GCJenks (Oct 13, 2013)

When my dealer delivered my new Deluxe 28+ with the Briggs engine he instructed ALWAYS to give it some choke when starting. I don't think it's anything unique to any one machine, it seems to be the way they are designed.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Reply from Ariens:
John,

Thank you for contacting the Ariens Company.

We're sorry to hear of the warm engine starting issues you are having.

On my machine, if I shut it down in a similar fashion and need to restart it again, I turn the key back on, make sure the throttle is set to rabbit, and turn the choke on, but I do not prime it. It usually starts right up on the first or second pull. It is very important not to prime a warm engine as this will cause it to flood.

Please reply to this message with any further questions or concerns. We are happy to help.

Thank you,
Richard
Ariens Company


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks fishrman. That's pretty much what I have been experiencing. It's comforting to know it's normal for these new engines. I'm old enough to remember when every car or truck had a manual choke and having to choke a warm engine was unheard of, unless there was something wrong.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Thanks fishrman. That's pretty much what I have been experiencing. It's comforting to know it's normal for these new engines. I'm old enough to remember when every car or truck had a manual choke and having to choke a warm engine was unheard of, unless there was something wrong.


x2!


----------

